# Gimpy dwa - czyli sloty?

## Xywa

Witam,

Uzywam na co dzień Gimpa do prostej obróbki grafiki. Ostatnio pojawiła się w portage linia Gimp 2.8. Niestety, z racji że tam jest jakiś błąd z tekstem i anialiasingiem (Bug with fonts when antialiasing on), więć musiałem wrócić do 2.6, a by zrobić zlecenie dla klienta.

Mimo wszytsko chciałbym dalej testować 2.8 - czy jest możliwe uzywanie dwóch różnych wersji tego samego programu w Gentoo? Jeżeli tak, to jak to zrobić i jak je uruchamiać?

----------

## sherszen

Możesz zbudować sam sobie wersję najnowszą ze źródeł pobranych ze strony gimpa i zainstalować go np. w katalogu /home, albo jakaś binarkę i również ja rozpakować gdzie chcesz.

----------

